# What are the MOST IMPORTANT commands to train my puppy?



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are the words I learned for these actions. 

Settle-go lay down/go to bed (to lead her to go lay down and be quiet etc)

come 
You can use any recall word - Ian Dunbar has recall exercises online, I believe. we use "Come" when we really mean it. "Bring it to me", or "Over here" are sortof optional comes, but "Come" means just that - and NOTHING else. it is never negotiable and always rewarded. -come here (I know! the most important supposedly basic command. She comes 70% of the time, but sometimes she doesn't think it will benefit her to come to me, and she chooses not to. LOL)

OFF! Cross your arms over your chest and turn your back with your head held up high, not looking at the dog. Ask every new person to do it if the dog jumps. Teach them the routine before you open the screen door, and you may have to have some practice on the porch... pretty effective pretty fast. the fact of the matter is that waiting for the right behaviour is great, but this wrong behaviour is dangerous to little kids and old people. It was the first thing we taught. -no jumping on people (she always jumps on people that come in the house to greet them, I have been rewarding her when she has 4 paws on the ground, but she basically cant help herself because of the excitement!)

"HOLD" (an SCA stop the action cue) or we "DOWN" him. There is no LOL about Down. Down is for a lot of things - but mostly safety around here, and when it is safe, it is followed by "Come", but not every time, sometimes "Free" and sometimes I go to the dog - because poodles will anticipate, and if I have downed him on the other side of traffic, I do not ever want him to think running back to me across the road is a good idea- or what I want next/ -freeze! LOL (if I need her to stay still and wait for my "release" command, for safety purposes I really want her to know that one.)

We did the off maneuver, with "OUCH" instead of OFF as the command. Loudly, as if he'd broken skin and bone. the biting only happened a few times. - and -no biting (to stop luv-bites!, its very bad, if a 5 year old is petting her)
-
I am sure there are people with more experience who will give you firmer ideas than I am able to articulate. Keep it to one word, if possible - come here, sit down are confusing - sit is a command, as is down, come, and here or heel... 

sarah


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Here are the words I learned for these actions.
> (...)
> sarah


sarahmurphy, thank you sooooooo much!! The "COME" command sounds perfect! Im going to start on it tonight! A firm "COME" will work just fine with her, I'm sure... And always reward for a long time... awesome! LOL

I also wanna try the "OFF" command the way you recommended.

And I need to find a word that would come out more natural for me for the "HOLD" one.... I will ask my husband, since english is my 2nd language 

Thank you so much for your help!! <VERY VERY VALUABLE INFORMATION> Truly appreciate it


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Remember that sounds that would be meaningless to us can be used to mean something to a dog. 'Hup' can mean something... so can 'baa', or a few others u can teach them.

They could also learn commands in another language... like yr native tongue.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The one I use most often is WAIT - it means stay where you are until I let you go. We use it at the door, getting out of the car, waiting at points on our walks where the path intesects with a farm track and cars very occasionally cross, waiting by the side of the path for bicycles to pass, waiting on lead to cross a road, waiting to have leads put on at the end of a walk ... and in an emergency, waiting till I catch up rather than chasing off after a rabbit! The reward is usually that the dogs get to do what they wanted to do - to greet someone at the door, go for a walk, etc, but I reinforced with lots of treats when they were first learning it, and still keep a few in my pocket when we are out on walks.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I tried keeping treats in my pocket but Harry can sniff them out so just gets jumpy! On a walk I used to take a small Tupperware box but it not handy and less spontaneous. Any ideas to carry treats without problems?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Harrymummy said:


> I tried keeping treats in my pocket but Harry can sniff them out so just gets jumpy! On a walk I used to take a small Tupperware box but it not handy and less spontaneous. Any ideas to carry treats without problems?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


sandwich size zip-lock bags with treats inside (in my pocket) ;-)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> The one I use most often is WAIT - it means stay where you are until I let you go. We use it at the door, getting out of the car, waiting at points on our walks where the path intesects with a farm track and cars very occasionally cross, waiting by the side of the path for bicycles to pass, waiting on lead to cross a road, waiting to have leads put on at the end of a walk ... and in an emergency, waiting till I catch up rather than chasing off after a rabbit! The reward is usually that the dogs get to do what they wanted to do - to greet someone at the door, go for a walk, etc, but I reinforced with lots of treats when they were first learning it, and still keep a few in my pocket when we are out on walks.


Yes thank you! ... I really need that command... I just cant find "the" word for it, a word I would be comfortable with, you know? (English is my second language) Actuallt "wait" is a good one, but I wanted to maybe find an "odd/but comfortable word" that will only be used when I truly mean : DO NOT MOVE! LOL - *and I need to learn more about how to start the training on this command. *


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Remember that sounds that would be meaningless to us can be used to mean something to a dog. 'Hup' can mean something... so can 'baa', or a few others u can teach them.
> 
> They could also learn commands in another language... like yr native tongue.


Countryboy....now.... thats.... a .... genious idea!!!!! wow cant believe I didnt think of that...

Im going to try and find a word in portuguese or a sound to use for the "wait/freeze" command!! I will let ya know if I come up with something! ha ha!

THANK YOU!!!!
.
.
.
_A FEW MOMENTS LATER......_

*I talked to hubby, and he said is an awesome idea, but...he said: if the purpose of this command is for the dog to freeze immediately, for safety purposes, I dont want to have to remember a word in portuguese....LOL He has a point.... I think we decided on : " STOP! " (with firm loud voice)
Because if for instance my dog is about to cross the street and there is a car coming, the first immediate/natural response would be to say that.... so why not use it for every time we need her to stay put/freeze? (we also are aware that we would have to remove that word from our vocabulary on day by day circumstances....heheheh)

What are your thoughts on this?  thank you!*


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lou said:


> I think we decided on : " STOP! " (with firm loud voice)
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?  thank you![/B]


Well a loud, firm 'STOP' works with my grandson . . . mostly! lol He's catching on to the fact that it also means 'FREEZE' but he hasn't got that part down 100% . . . yet! 

It's common in the dog world, 'specially with Attack or Guard trained dogs, to train them in some language other than English. It causes no confusion for them . . a 'sound' is only a sound . . . and they can come to understand what it means... whatever it means. 

But I agree with yr DH. Save the words that don't come readily to mind for the less crucial commands.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Well a loud, firm 'STOP' works with my grandson . . . mostly! lol He's catching on to the fact that it also means 'FREEZE' but he hasn't got that part down 100% . . . yet!
> (...) But I agree with yr DH. Save the words that don't come readily to mind for the less crucial commands.


hahahahahha thats funny, what you said abut your grandson! 
mastering the "freeze" thing must be hard for anyone in this world! especially children, I saw a mother in a movie use the "Kayla, statue!!!" or whatever her name was! when she was on the phone for the kid to stop jumping around ....hehehe made me laugh! she said the "statue" thing several times...

*Hope I can figure out how to make Lou master obeying this command, for her safety and my "sanity". (cause I worry too much..)*


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou I think you're doing an awesome job with your puppy. You might not always have this much time to devote to her, but all this early attention and training is going to make her into a very good dog! So you'll be enjoying the rewards of all this work you're putting in for years to come


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Lou I think you're doing an awesome job with your puppy. You might not always have this much time to devote to her, but all this early attention and training is going to make her into a very good dog! So you'll be enjoying the rewards of all this work you're putting in for years to come


Dear Indiana! You just made may day, my week!  Its the best thing I have heard from anyone since I got Lou ... And of course I do it all without expecting anything from anyone, but it sure feels great to hear that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps. I fell yesterday, I was walking Lou to go potty and it started hailing, pea size hail, then penny size, I started getting scared and so did she, and we took of toward home and she was ahead of me of course and then it started to hail harder she pulled the leash like a horse and down I went with both arms straight forward, fell with my weight on my ankle and I cant walk on that foot, and the irony is when I was on the ground my hand was 5 feet from my door, I ALMOST made it home!! pffff....
Im sooooooo displeased with the fact that now I can take her out to potty, my husband will help some, but he works a lot, he isnt home much (I work from home) but we were doing so well with the potty training :-( Im afraid of "going backwards with the potty training"... wish me luck, I hope my foot gets better fast!!!! I need to take care of my baby Lou :-(

But again... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR WONDERFUL WORDS, truly appreciate it


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh you're so welcome. I hope your ankle feels better soon, I fell running with the dogs recently too (Indy was looking around and ran into my legs). I had HUGE bruises on my knees and elbows, but I was most worried about my shoulder because it felt like something ripped. But after a couple of days it was fine, so I hope you are fine soon too


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

indiana said:


> oh you're so welcome. I hope your ankle feels better soon, i fell running with the dogs recently too (indy was looking around and ran into my legs). I had huge bruises on my knees and elbows, but i was most worried about my shoulder because it felt like something ripped. But after a couple of days it was fine, so i hope you are fine soon too


THANK YOU, DEAR - what is it with our puppies walking by our side nicely and out of the blue they cross right in front of us!?!! If we are not looking we'll fall right over them! Lou did this once and stepped on my foot even!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fall! I did it in the rain, in the yard, in flip flops, and the dog was not even leashed... (we have a fenced area). 

About potty outside during healing, do you have a long lead or the ability to fence off a part of the yard in any way to make a potty run?

about language - choose the word YOU will use in an emergency situation, and train to that and to the word your husband will use. All dogs are smart enough to learn the same action for two words. Case in point - both of my children and the former dog learned "SEDIS" (phonetically, sort of - in Russian, SIT) and "SIT", "STOY" and "STAY", "Kousit" and "Eat", etc. Interestingly enough, the dog (a rescue), and the children, would "DeVie" (come, let's go), but would never "Come, come on, etc..". I'm not sure there will ever be a day when my kids don't snap their heads around if someone yells at them in Russian with a one word command, like "Come on", or "Sit"... (Sadly, the old dog passed last year, but he was obedient in any language...) 

Interestingly, I find that when I am working, and Spike wants to be in the middle of it, "Ne Nada" (Don't need, not needed) gets him to wait or settle much faster than any of the great English commands like settle or wait... 

No one speaks Russian in our home. My children were born there and have no recollection of the language. I studied it for a few years and became able to get myself around in the time I was there. 

Sarah


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall! I did it in the rain, in the yard, in flip flops, and the dog was not even leashed... (we have a fenced area).
> 
> About potty outside during healing, do you have a long lead or the ability to fence off a part of the yard in any way to make a potty run?(...)
> Sarah


Thank you very much for your response... Im currently at an apartment complex (an awesome apartment complex though) but no yard... we do have a fenced in doggy park here, like a half acre maybe... we could take her there more often...(but theres kind of an "unspoken rule" that no other dog enters the dog park if your dog is in it without your consent.. so.. thats a good thing.

I keep her on a 6ft leash, but i wrap it around my hand twice to have a good grip. when we get to the "potty area" i give her more leash...lol And when we are walking by people or cars anything , I keep her like on 3 feet of leash the rest of it in my hands. just to be safe. she is still a puppy in training ... im sure later the leash will be kind of invisible and layed loosely, once she learns the heel command.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't been pulled over yet, sorry to hear about your fall! I am always afraid gryphon is going to yank me up or down the stairs when we go out on the leash. He heels up with me, everywhere except on stairs where he thinks he needs to canon rush up or down. 

So I taught him "slow", and I tell him slow when we go on stairs now.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I haven't been pulled over yet, sorry to hear about your fall! So I taught him "slow", and I tell him slow when we go on stairs now.


Thanks Im working on a command to slow her down too.. i pull a bit hard on the leash when she tries to change direction or go too fast it works, except in odd situations like what happened....


well...on a lighter note..... i took a picture of my ankle all swollen and for some reason the picture looked mmmm.... well... May I post it here? It looks like a butt, instead of a foot hahahhahahahah!!!! everyone went crazy on my facebook... LOL


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, okay, lets see it! I don't see how it could cause any trouble, it technically is poodle related.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> Haha, okay, lets see it! I don't see how it could cause any trouble, it technically is poodle related.


mmmm.... im afraid to get in trouble but...lets see... 

ANYONE OUT THERE... MODERATORS.... FEEL FREE TO DELETE THIS AT YOUR CONVENIENCE IF IT BREAKS ANY OF THE RULES AND REGULATIONS.. butt please please please dont ban me!


haha!! alright...

So here is a PICTURE OF MY *ANKLE* after *my poodle took off running when it was hailing (penny size hail) and I fell hard on the ground.*


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omg that is hilarious. Not that you fell of course but the picture is priceless. Thanks. My kids can't pull me but I trip over them. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Omg that is hilarious. Not that you fell of course but the picture is priceless. Thanks. My kids can't pull me but I trip over them. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Do you see it too?!!! ahahahahha this all happened yesterday! My mom was quick to photoshop and have fun with my misfortune LOL it hurt like hell... Im just playing 

Oh! and I was downloading these pictures on my computer (sent from my iPhone) my husband walks toward me and asks me something along the lines of.... "what the heck are u looking at? &^%^%#% ? " I said: "NO!! It's my ankle!! " ---- we both died laughing...

Ps. I fell because she is 24'' to the shoulder and 50lbs already at 5.5 months!! Im 5'4'' ... She yanked the leash like a horse!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

That last photo looks like a shirtless person with their pants hanging too low!! Wow, I can't believe that is your ankle!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> That last photo looks like a shirtless person with their pants hanging too low!! Wow, I can't believe that is your ankle!!


read the name of the photo at the bottom on the photo when u open it - my mom photoshopped that...LOL
The last photo is the same picture as the first one! just photoshopped...LOL my mom drew pants on the picture of my ankle! she is silly...


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree, you are doing great to have all of those commands. Wow, that is a big puppy! Sad ankle, funny photo!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

flyingpoodle said:


> I agree, you are doing great to have all of those commands. Wow, that is a big puppy! Sad ankle, funny photo!


thank you!!! Well, sometimes she "forgets" a command or two here and there... actually I think she just doesnt feel like listening sometimes haha!! But she is just being a puppy even though she looks like a huge bear LOL I dont know if I have attached a recent picture of her...(sometimes hse curls up though and shrinks in size hehehehe) she is big.. but I love it, but training classes are mandatory since she is strong like a horse.. so she can greet people properly and not pull me to follow and leaf moving with the breeze  Ive been distracting her when that happens but I have to see the leaf before she does , if ya know what I mean... thanks again!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Flyingpoodle... this video I just recorded a few minutes ago... 

Its her "Take me out to potty signal" - its great but...* I want her to come get me and/or bring her leash to me (Have no idea how to teach her that)*

Well at this point she does what the video shows (so cute)
she sits in front of the door and i front of the leash and moves her neck/head forward like nodding (thats the signal)and if I dont obey she touches the leash with her nose, moved it around - she sits there like a statue and keep doing the signal until I see it, or if she doesnt have to go real bad she lays down and tries again after a little while.

http://s1281.beta.photobucket.com/user/Loustandardpoodle/media/Loupottyoutsidesignal.mp4.html

Im new to photobucket hope it works


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry about your ankle. I've done that a few times, not with a dog, but on my own.

I'm late to this thread since I've been in the 19th century post Sandy until last night. I am getting caught up on a number of things though now and read through the posts here quickly.

I have a couple of other "commands" to suggest, although as Countryboy rightly pointed out our dogs don't actually understand the words, they only have a learned association between a sound and the action that you have conditioned that sound to be associated with. Use any words you want for these.

"Leave It" for my dogs means a general stop what you are doing or ignore that tempting thing. Lily will wait to ambush Peeves when he comes down to the basement. She gets told leave it and she walks away from him. Lily finds tissue on floor and wants to eat it, she gets told leave it and walks away. Dog sees ball or other toy and wants to play with it when there isn't time or something else needs to happen...leave it.

"Drop It" for my dogs means let go of whatever is in your mouth right now. Often followed by leave it.

"Get Close" means walk near me if I am moving or sit near me if I am still, but we don't care if you are heeling pretty. I use it to steer around in crowds like at dog shows or in pet store, or to collect the dog when I don't like what I see going on near me.

Ian Dunbar has the view that the most important thing to teach your dog to do is to sit instantly. I think I agree with him, although it could be drop/down as well. His thinking is that if you can make sure the dog won't move until you tell it to that is better than trying to get it to come to you, for example if you have a dog loose near heavy traffic.

I also agree that wait is really useful for many situations. It really is saying don't do anything else until I tell you to. For us "stay" has a more formal meaning in obedience.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I also agree that wait is really useful for many situations. It really is saying don't do anything else until I tell you to. For us "stay" has a more formal meaning in obedience.


===================================

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, Lily cd re - and all that responded.

You made a worried momma feel a bit better, truly. I have been working on STAY. and before she would stay but if I turned my back she would come for the treat. So now that Ive been throwing this little toy for her to catch in the air, she has been "staying" even if I turn my back for a few seconds (before I throw the toy). So thats good progress... I will continue to turn my back and say :"STAY" and each time not look at her for a tiny bit longer.. and then praise, hugs and kisses. And after that *I wanna advance to "STAY" regardless of what happens, but she is a puppy she cant really control her excitement yet I guess (6 months old).... What do you guys think?* THANK YOU!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is still a baby. Be patient and it will all come together. Since she is about to hit adolescence, don't be surprised if she seems to forget everything for a while. It will come back easily when she grows up some more. I hate to say it, but if I tell Lily to stay and nobody else is in the house she will stay wherever I left her even if I forget about her, but that is from being in open obedience. That is why I try to just use wait around the house.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> She is still a baby. Be patient and it will all come together. Since she is about to hit adolescence, don't be surprised if she seems to forget everything for a while. It will come back easily when she grows up some more. I hate to say it, but if I tell Lily to stay and nobody else is in the house she will stay wherever I left her even if I forget about her, but that is from being in open obedience. That is why I try to just use wait around the house.


Thank you, yeah... I heard that before (adolescence) but I will try to stay consistent with the training, and hope for the best.
Yes, around the house I use "hold on" with the same tone in my voice always... Like when she is waiting for her food, or while I put my shoes on to take her out, or when she is in her crate waking up in the morning and I'm getting dressed to let her out, (it avoids her getting uneasy or upset it also avoids her acting up/being a spaz) She will kinda keep her eyes on what I'm doing waiting for whatever result. LOL But I use "Stay" when I want to sit still or not walk out the door... She stays still like I mentioned before if I have a toy in my hand that I'm gonna throw for her to catch in the air, but once in a while I try saying "stay" for no reason (and when i say ok, com here i give her cheese, but she wont stay long at all). I try sometimes to see if she will stay loger, occasionally she does for a bit. *How do I get the message across to her that she cannot move UNTIL I TELL HER "ok" or whatever release command?* Just keep working on "stay" trying to get her to stay a bit longer each time?

Thank you guys so much for the help!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You have to increase the duration of the stay in tiny increments. Help her be successful by releasing her with whatever word (ok or free) that you want to use *before* she breaks the stay. As you get better duration for the stay you should randomize the reinforcement/reward schedule so she isn't looking always for the toy or a cookie. You don't need to go this heavy on this yet, but if you look at what is expected in open obedience, it is a 3 minute sit and a 5 minute down with handlers out of sight and other dogs in the ring. Eventually when you can say you have that level proofed against bombs, playful neighbor dogs, idiotic spectators and the like you will have a rock solid stay. Consistency is critical as you know. You are doing great.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou started misbehaving (teenager type crap LOL) today... not listening to my command, and trying to yank the leash to run (outside) I was like furious (not really) LOL... So I grabbed her by the collar and walked her home (1 block away) holding her by the collar, (no aggression or force at all, just being firm and assertive, like "oh yeah?! you don't act like this, we are going home!" LOL - also because her harness is too big she can get out of it when she is acting up by backing up so.. I have the collar that u can pull and it adjusts to her neck size along with harness, I just grabbed that collar) she walked calmly by me and we got home, she laid on the couch and gave me the look... like "I know I'm in trouble but I just wanna go crazy so bad"...LOL after that we went for another walk and she behaved like a lady 



*NOW THIS IS FUN AND AWESOME!!*

I just tried a new trick (with distraction, a friend of ours watching)...

I said: _"Go to your bed"_ (pointed to the bed/hand gesture)
she walked to her bed and laid down 
I said: _"Stay"_ and started walking away, repeating _"stay"_ occasionaly, I went to the kitchen , hid half of me behind the wall... and then walked back and just stopped in the kitchen and stared at her (SHE STAYED IN BED THE WHOLE TIME)
Then I walked toward her, stopped half-way and said _"Ok, come on!"_
and she came and got the duck jerky she loves so much!!!!!!!

Normally she'd follow me around trying to get the treat, 
but when I say _any_ command, she knows I mean it!! LOL

The "GO TO YOUR BED" is new, the "stay" we've been working on...
but the bed I bought yesterday :-D

======================================








[/url] Lou on her bed fluff ball cute head by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cute pics. On your bed or go to place is really useful as a "time out" or for you to be able to get something done in peace. You will be really glad to get this under your belt. Keep going!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm working on go to bed too, except he goes to my bed 

Am I doing it wrong?!?!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Cute pics. On your bed or go to place is really useful as a "time out" or for you to be able to get something done in peace. You will be really glad to get this under your belt. Keep going!


Thank you!
Yes, I've had that be useful, but with the "Stay" command.
But with the "Go to your bed" command she will only stay on her bed if I say "STAY" after she has gone and laid down already, I guess that's ok... But I thought the "go to your bed" command meant 4 steps:
1walk toward your bed, 2put all four paws on the bed, 3Lay down, *4Stay there.....(?)*
123 = fine, 4?... nah! LOL

But I'm proud, at least she will stay with the "stay" command  And hey, I just realized something... today is the first day I tried "Go to your bed"... Maybe I'm expecting a little too much too soon? wow..... 
she is a little genius though!!:-D

MaryLynn that's funny... I question myself too sometimes... hehehehehe


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Stay always comes in baby steps and in all contexts. Help him be successful by releasing him and praising before he breaks the stay on his own. You will build up the duration a few seconds at a time. Apply this principle to sits, downs and on your bed, etc.

Here's a funny story about which bed. When Lily and Peeves were old enough to sleep out of their crates all night I wanted them to sleep on their own beds in our room. Well, Lily had different ideas about that. She was now big enough to jump up on our bed, so that is where she thought she should sleep. She would jump up while I was reading or watching tv. I would get up and put her off and tell her on YOUR bed. She would stay there for a little while then jump back up, repeat picture of this in your head as many times as you like. Eventually she learned to wait until I fell asleep. Through all of this my boyfriend was usually in his shop tinkering at some sort of project. By the time he would come up to go to bed, he would find Lily fast asleep on our bed. He generally decided that finding this must have meant I changed my mind about having them sleep in our bed so he would leave her there. Somewhere in all of this one of my nieces taught Peeves that he could jump up on the bed too. So now there are many nights where there are four of us in our queen size bed. Boyfriend and I usually cling to the edges for dear life with feet poking us in the nose, eye or ear! I will admit though that having them on the bed when we had no heat still in the 12 days after the hurricane and nor'easter felt good. So MaryLynn, I wish you luck getting Gryphon to know which bed you mean.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Stay always comes in baby steps and in all contexts. Help him be successful by releasing him and praising before he breaks the stay on his own. You will build up the duration a few seconds at a time. Apply this principle to sits, downs and on your bed, etc.
> 
> Here's a funny story about which bed. When Lily and Peeves were old enough to sleep out of their crates all night I wanted them to sleep on their own beds in our room. Well, Lily had different ideas about that. She was now big enough to jump up on our bed, so that is where she thought she should sleep. She would jump up while I was reading or watching tv. I would get up and put her off and tell her on YOUR bed. She would stay there for a little while then jump back up, repeat picture of this in your head as many times as you like. Eventually she learned to wait until I fell asleep. Through all of this my boyfriend was usually in his shop tinkering at some sort of project. By the time he would come up to go to bed, he would find Lily fast asleep on our bed. He generally decided that finding this must have meant I changed my mind about having them sleep in our bed so he would leave her there. Somewhere in all of this one of my nieces taught Peeves that he could jump up on the bed too. So now there are many nights where there are four of us in our queen size bed. Boyfriend and I usually cling to the edges for dear life with feet poking us in the nose, eye or ear! I will admit though that having them on the bed when we had no heat still in the 12 days after the hurricane and nor'easter felt good. So MaryLynn, I wish you luck getting Gryphon to know which bed you mean.


*hehehehe love the story  the part "you can picture this in your mind as many times as you'd like"made me laugh hard LOL great stuff !! Thank you for sharing*


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Stay always comes in baby steps and in all contexts. Help him be successful by releasing him and praising before he breaks the stay on his own. You will build up the duration a few seconds at a time. Apply this principle to sits, downs and on your bed, etc.
> 
> Here's a funny story about which bed. When Lily and Peeves were old enough to sleep out of their crates all night I wanted them to sleep on their own beds in our room. Well, Lily had different ideas about that. She was now big enough to jump up on our bed, so that is where she thought she should sleep. She would jump up while I was reading or watching tv. I would get up and put her off and tell her on YOUR bed. She would stay there for a little while then jump back up, repeat picture of this in your head as many times as you like. Eventually she learned to wait until I fell asleep. Through all of this my boyfriend was usually in his shop tinkering at some sort of project. By the time he would come up to go to bed, he would find Lily fast asleep on our bed. He generally decided that finding this must have meant I changed my mind about having them sleep in our bed so he would leave her there. Somewhere in all of this one of my nieces taught Peeves that he could jump up on the bed too. So now there are many nights where there are four of us in our queen size bed. Boyfriend and I usually cling to the edges for dear life with feet poking us in the nose, eye or ear! I will admit though that having them on the bed when we had no heat still in the 12 days after the hurricane and nor'easter felt good. So MaryLynn, I wish you luck getting Gryphon to know which bed you mean.


He is really good with stay. I can tell him to stay in one room and walk around the whole house (if there is no one to break his concentration around) without him moving from that spot. 

I was more or less kidding, I let him on my bed because I am a bit of a suck for them both, and like Lily he just waits until he thinks I forgot about him and he sneaks up.

I get woke up every morning from my terrier jumping on me like Im a trampoline... it's 'awful'


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, MaryLynn I had a feeling you were kidding. It is so obvious from your avatar pic that you really don't like Gryphon at all:lol::wink:

Lou I am glad you got a giggle out of my plight. Had I known I would have figured out how to fit a king size bed in our room.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We just bought a new bed - it's a king size. It's perfect for 3. The 4th has to compromise a bit... (hold on for dear life at the foot of the bed....)

I'm thinking about a foot board - an item I never personally saw a use for until recently.... 

sarah


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahaha! I was thinking the same thing the other day. We recently purchased a new mattress set, and I just went for the queen because it was easier to fit into our room... Now I am kinda thinking I may have made a mistake!!

I should get a footboard too.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LOOK!!!! I'm teaching Lou to bring her leash to me when she wants to go potty outside!!


Lou is a GENIUS!!!!!!!!! And this is only Day 2 (only doing it a few times per day)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

I taught her high5 in 2 tries! I'm having so much fun training her, and I have never done this before 

TrainingLou-bringherleashtogopottyoutsideday21.mp4 video by Loustandardpoodle | Photobucket


----------

